# New to this thread!!



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello ladies hope u don't mind me joining in i have been about on here for a while but not so much on this thread (not quite sure why).
Dh and I are 27 we have been TTC for a little over 3 yrs, i have an 8 yr old son from a previous relationship, so because of this we are not entitled to any help on NHS  
Ive hit a bit of a brick wall at the mo and not really sure what to do next as we aren't in the position at the mo to go private, We r unexplained infertility and i am currently on clomid but it is makiing me ill and cranky and have been thinking about stopping it as i ovulate on my own already and think cons just gave me this as didn't know what else to do!!
Sorry for my waffle lol looking forward to meeting all u lovely ladies and hopefully some in a similar situation to me  

Carley x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

carley - welcome hun clomid is no fun at all i did 12 cycles of it i hope it works for you   as for your going private its very expensive i know have you considered egg share depending on which clinic you use depends on the cost at my clinic its costing £925 but im sure theres some clinics in london that offer it for alot less than that its somthing to consider espec with your age and proven fertility 
you should come join us on the daily thread for daily chit chat


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Bubblicious, thanx for the reply, yes we r currently saving to do egg sharing at lwc london and i am trying to my hardest to get my weight down..... it's so hard!!!
Dh and I have decided im going to stop taking clomid, i have finished it for this cycle and won't start it again next cycle, it's made me ill and very emotional and im not sure it's worth the effect it's having on me as i already ovulate myself and im concerned it's doing more damage than good!!


xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hey again 

thats great news about the egg share i dont know if this is much help but i brought my bmi down from 36 to 28.5 by eating no carbs si i could egg share im currently just waiting on being matched with a recipent 

as for the clomid i agree theres not much point if you already ov i hated the se i was so hormonal it was so bad but i didnt ov myself so i had no option good luck hun


----------

